# Cool quilted wallet pattern, tutorial



## rb. (Jan 26, 2003)

My SIL showed me her new wallet last night, and sent me the URL to the website she made it from. Nice thing is, you can adjust it so you have as many card slots as you want. Thought I'd pass it along.

http://darnkat.wordpress.com/quilted-fabric-wallet-tutorial/


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

How cute, thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I made a credit card holder the same way several years ago. Once you realize that folding the fabric will form a nice slot, you're half way there. Hers looks better than mine did!


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks for sharing this link. This would be something I would try.
I made a fabric wallet a couple of years ago for a secret pal. It wasn't as fancy, but it was cute and usable.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing !!!
Nice tut !!
bopeep


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

I love it; thanks!


----------

